# Denny Hot Air Pumping complete



## propclock (May 19, 2016)

Just finished The 1/4 scale Denny Hot Air pumping engine.
No paint yet. YouTube, my first, is available here.

https://youtu.be/YADgoHTfmuI

Castings from 

Wade Eisner <[email protected]>


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 19, 2016)

Also it is a Ericsson hot air engine.  Nice work.


----------



## propclock (May 19, 2016)

No it is a Denny Hot air pumping engine.

http://www.google.com/patents/US538068


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 19, 2016)

propclock said:


> No it is a Denny Hot air pumping engine.
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/US538068



The two engines are very similar with some minor changes.

http://www.google.no/patents/US226052?dq=john+ericsson+patenter+hot+air+engine&hl=no&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwik29yVnufMAhWD3SwKHR9GCd4Q6wEINzAD


----------



## cam081 (May 20, 2016)

Where did you get the castings from?


----------



## propclock (May 20, 2016)

The castings are from
Wade Eisner <[email protected]>
The Denny obviously is an Ericsson  clone, but the symmetrical nature , flywheel in the center of both arms etc.
and some displacer  improvements. 
Wade Eisner has or had an original Denny and his father made the patterns for the cast iron model. 
He still has some castings and as most of us know, castings are not cheap and soon not to be available at all.


----------

